
Zell wants end to Web's "Free Ride" - far33d
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/06/AR2007040601967.html?hpid=sec-tech
======
far33d
Wow. Here's a guy who understands less than the record companies.

------
dfranke
"On Monday, Tribune accepted Zell's bid -- slightly more than $13 billion,
including debt -- to buy Tribune and take the company private"

That's a pity. Now I can't short them.

------
ivan
Heh! Out of index with them.

